# Good Babies??



## benamucc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone.  These little guys started in front of a window, until i realized it was winter in the northern hemisphere (duh).  Now they live here under a 250W work light (halogen type t bulb)  They are dual bulb lights and I can add 2x500W and one more 250W.  However under the dual 250W they got a little crispy in about 2 hours.  

They're on a 18/6 schedule right now, and am thinking they're a little stretchy because of starting in the window?  I'm really afraid of over watering, so i let the soil get visualy dry (about every other day in my climate) and give them a drink then. (about 12oz)  

Please be critical with comments.  I enjoy the feedback, and opinions.

Ciao


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2007)

hello and welcome I am a new grower as well..I can only see the lights to be a bit HIGH.Like me...what are yer mesure?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

lets see here,
   yes they do seem a little bit stretched, if i was you i would add a fan on them, just to keep them moving around constantly, and also to cut down on heat....so you can move the light closer.
  you want the fan on them alot, so the babies will strengthen there Stem. 
       I kinda beat the plants up when they are young, like bend the head of the plant to the left, then to the right, back and fourth....i do it to stretch its insides, and the outer skin a little, then it repairs, and Strengthens itself.

besides that, i would say buy some CFLs for vegg, they work great.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 27, 2007)

Halogen lights are not good for growing.  You need either floros or hid(hps or mh) lighting to have a successful grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2007)

is there 3 in one pot?...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

ya looks like 3,
  but ya get some CFLs ( compact floros)  a.k.a the spiral bulbs.
  They are cheap, and work good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2007)

timdog4 said:
			
		

> Halogen lights are not good for growing. You need either floros or hid(hps or mh) lighting to have a successful grow.


 

yeah after closer CSI inspection I have to agree..take those back and purchase CFL and a moving fan...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> ya looks like 3,
> but ya get some CFLs ( compact floros) a.k.a the spiral bulbs.
> They are cheap, and work good.


 

one pot...one plant...:welcome: :48: :welcome:


----------



## benamucc (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow guys!  Awesome.  I'll switch the lights tomorrow to CFL's in Photography bulb fixtures??  What is proper distance for the CFL's, and will I need a different bulb when flowering??

There are 3 in one right now, I'll move them when the lights arrive.  I think in reality there are only 2, and the ramdom is a seed that was already in the pot. (came out of the garage, and I think it has long term fertelizer pelets.  However, it's really really close to where I planted one that didn't come up.  I have a 24" fan on the floor out of the pic.  It moves the plants...just.  I flex the based of the stem around but very gently.    

This grow might end up being alot of hype since the seeds came out of a half oz I got.  Couldn't belive i found 3 since i've been smoking this strand for about a year and never crossed a seed before.  I'm paranoid to order from a seedbank.  How legit is it??

Thanks again guys, looking forward to keeping this updated!!

PS got a big fan in the room, and it's 60degrees with 50% humidity


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

as long as you use a recomended seed bank, then its legit.

  for the distance on light to seedlings.
  you can have the bulb like an inch away from the plants.
 I have a few sprouts going right now as well, and the bulb is almost touching the sprout, and i still havent gotten any burn.
   For flowering, ideally you should use the " daylight" CFL bulb i belive.
 and for Vegg, i think you want the Bright white cfl bubls.
     If you dont want to buy a bunch of each.
  just buy like 1 or 2 of the Bright white bulbs, and then just buy a bunch of the daylight bulbs.
   because daylight bulbs still work for vegg, but the other ones are better.
        and when i flower, i still keep the "blueish" bulbs up.....just incase it wants some of that spectrum...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

i have also found, that in a small soil container.... growing with CFL's, and with an ave. Temp. of 75-83 degrees F....and a fan in motion.
  That its safe to water every other day.....or every 3rd day.
   so 2 days without water, then water on 3rd.
  personally i just water every other day,  a small, but suffiecient ammount of water; is all i add...

 whatever works for ya, though


----------



## benamucc (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok ladies and gents...here we go.  First thing this morning, checked in with the boss, and "checked-out" to run some errands.  2x CFL 32W 
2150lumens/ea 4300L total. If the lights look stagered in height, it's because they are.  "Runway" (the skinny one)  is in the smaller pot on the left and a little lower in height.  "JLO"  (hoping she's a fat-bottom girl) is on the left, and the stronger looking so "she" stayed put.  I know it's optomistic with all the she references, but for now I have to stay positive.  

18/6 gave them a little drink today.  Definatly grew in the dark period last night.  Fun to wake up to.  72 degrees with 45% humidity now.  Running a small portable electric now so thats where the humidity went.


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 31, 2007)

For veg, the daylight 6500k bulbs and for flower soft white 2700k would be best but they will all work for any part.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 5, 2008)

Ladies and germinators,  Hope you've all survived the holiday crush.  I took my vacay on the 2nd :hubba: 

Here's whats happening:

I'm planning on purchasing some HPS if...IF...I can sex these as females.  I'm not really trying to spend alot on this first grow, but I will spend some.  I have access to a large residential surplus and have only spent money on the bulbs thus far (which I'll add 1 more CFL to for now).  

Now for the predicament of the week...I have found 3 different fertilizers (Ferti-lome Blooming and Rooting 9-59-8; or  Fertilome Root Stimulator and Plant Starter 4-10-3; or Miracle Grow Watering Mix 15-30-5) that I could use on the mystery garage soils (which are 2 different see below), or replant into Miracle Grow potting mix that is 21-7-14 and says "After 3 months use MG watering mix according to package"  That mix is 15-30-5.  

Furthermore, if I replant I have JLO in a 12in pot, and Runway in an 8in.  I can grow these plants up to 7ft if I have to, but would rather not.  4-5ft max in pot is what I would live with.  

Good news is that thanks to everyone's help, the stretch has stopped, and we're making leaves.  Runway(thermometer in back) still doesn't want to get fat, but is now off the crutches as of last night.  Her soil is sandy, and dries out faster.  JLO...well, she's my rockstar, and she's sitting in a very light dirt that breaks apart very easy.  They're both about the same shade with the sandy one a small amount lighter.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 6, 2008)

If you where asking a Q on the ferts,i'd go with the miracle grow,just because its the only veg nute,though ive heard nothin but crap results from miracle grow soil.

If you dont repot into the soil,use the MG watering mix(thats a souble fert right?)


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 6, 2008)

if uve only herd about crap results from mirical grow soil ,,then u have not seen the brothers grunts grows he grows with mirical grow soil ,,but ive also seen some magor problems ,,but it can be done and with some of the best results ive ever seen take a look at the brothers grunt grow journals if u aint seen them ur missin out any ways


----------



## benamucc (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright, I looked at TBG's grow's in MG, and Big Bloom during flowering, and decided it was worth a shot.  I also added 2x24W Cool White Floro's.  First transplant made me a little nervous.  To be continued...


----------



## benamucc (Jan 7, 2008)

Added 2x 40W Cool White floro's today 3400L/ea, and added a Soft white 26W CFL 1750L for a grand total of 10,700L.  Am I there yet?  Also picked up 2 40W Soft White for flowering. *I hope...  I know it's not the best, but niether is my hardware store...


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Bena,

I dont know what your budget is for this, but if you can spend a lil more for flowering..... Check out www.htgsupply.com they also have an ebay store... they sell a 400 watt HPS for 109 bucks.... 39 bucks shipping.... that is a LOT cheaper than just about everywhere else I seen so far.... I grow with one myself and am gonna get another for my next grow.   I have not had any problems.....  There are a couple guys here that have not had the experience I have had with them..... but to save 150 bucks  on a light, i think it is worth it.... As I said, I am gonna buy again.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 8, 2008)

I grew with MG soil last year and had minimal problems, and no taste issues at all.  

   Seedlings are looking happy!  They love CFL's.  Don't sweat the spectrums IMO, just use as many of the strongest CFLs you have and they will turn into dense little ganja shrubs!


----------



## benamucc (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a little self reassurance this morning before I'm off to work.  This is 4 days after transplanting into MG.  WAS watering every other day, now 2x/day.  Just water.  

JLo is pictured first.  little yellowing of the bottom (first set above the little rounded set)  New growth is coming in green with some red streaking in the stems.  

Runway is much happier with this light arrangement.  Not too far behind now, and got the kink out of her back.  All green here.  bottom rounded leaves (name please?)  are yellowing.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

[*quote=benamucc]Just a little self reassurance this morning before I'm off to work. This is 4 days after transplanting into MG. WAS watering every other day, now 2x/day. Just water.* 

be careful not to overwater, it happens so often. Too much moisture in ur soil will also lead to negative effects on the plant and invite pests.
]


----------



## benamucc (Jan 16, 2008)

I was told that once every other day was not enough watering, and I should do it 2x a day with little amounts.  I dig my finger about 2inches down to check moisture.  I repotted into a non nuted soil and bigger pots.  I'll post some pics in a day or 2 and bring this up to speed...


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> *I was told that once every other day was not enough watering, and I should do it 2x a day with little amounts.* I dig my finger about 2inches down to check moisture. I repotted into a non nuted soil and bigger pots. I'll post some pics in a day or 2 and bring this up to speed...


 
As you grow you will find that there is no specific regimen that works all the time. You just have to pay attention and know what to look for.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok...I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that this grow will not happen in any record times.  The time of this grow might even reach the rediculous stage. If you've been reading from the begining of the journal it's amazing to see how far they've come!! 

However, I haven't killed the plants, am growing some new leaves, and am now in Baccto Lite Premium Potting soil with 20% perlite.  No long term nutes!!  They're in bigger pots, and seem to be happy.  I started to see some burn in the MG, and bailed since these are my only 2 plants.  Safe than sorry and all that...

Can anyone tell me what these little leaves in by the stem are?  Good news??  Should be able to zoom it too, if not please let me know!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 16, 2008)

looking good, I see only leaves, no male flowers.  YET.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 21, 2008)

Very excited, I finally have seen an explosion in the growth.  After transplanting and giving 2 separate feedings of big bloom.  I've been watering 1 day, drying 1, feeding 1, and drying.  Since it's 45% hum. in the gr the soil dries quickly.  The plants are happy so no changes right now.  :ignore:  For those of you following along, the pic on the right is the plant that started to nute burn in the MG soil.  

Since I'm using both Soft White, and Cool White bulbs I'm hoping I have favorable conditions for females.  Anyone know about what size a plant starts to sex?  I would ask age, however if you've read the journal you know it was a sloooowww start.  

Finally,  I'm thinking that I'll veg another 2 weeks, and kick them into flower. I'm going to buy a HPS from HTG supply on ebay. 400W $109 (thanks casualgrower)  Why flower in 2 weeks?  Well spring break is in March, and so is my birthday, and I'm thinking what better month to harvest?  Oh, April you say (4/20) well if I get a clone to work with this week, I'll harvest then too! 

Love my new hobby!  btw I realize I don't know how long my bagseed will take to flower (if it does) so it's just a guess right now...


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking good man!!!  

Hey, I am about to start up with growing...any bad(good) smell yet?


----------



## benamucc (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, things here are looking better every day.  As of right now there is a small smell, but of fresh garden, not weed.  At this point it's coverable by a room air freshener (oil kind with the sticks that hang out the top...don't ask Mom mailed it "for the kitty".)  

I plan that I'll have to get an ozonator, carbon fan setup, or something.  I'll post it when I do.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 25, 2008)

wow there looking nice


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice man, you ever toke with your kitty?  I do all the time with mine, they seem to enjoy it, hhhaaa.


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 25, 2008)

For veggie growth, I've used  a combination of 30W CFL's and 42W CFL's in a homemade light fixture.  Pics attached.  The smaller bulbs are "daylight" and the larger bulbs are "soft white" bulbs.  They work great for seedlings, clones, and vegetative growth.  I have had plants begin flowering under these lights with a 24-hour light period.  I haven't used them for flowering though, instead using the two 600W HPS HID lights in the flowering room.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, so it's been about a week, and thought I'd do a little update.  The girls (keep hoping) are doing great.  Nice green new growth, and the couple of leaves that were nuteburned havn't changed a bit.

First shot shows all of my lighting, second is the plant that WAS skinny.  Third shot is a bit stretchy, but new leaf growth, so chalk that up to first grow...

Still planning (psyching myself up) for the Silver Pearl, and Haze x Skunk.  Thinking 4 and 4 seeds and see what comes up.  The goal is 4 female plants total.  

Anyway, yes Fiasco is a bit like her daddy.  If I leave a pipe out she'll play with it, and I swear the bubble of a bong is like the rattle of food in her dish.  She's not allowed in the gr...lol, when the skinny of the 2 plants was a sprout she hauled it out of the pot, and halfway across the bedroom before I woke up and stopped her!!  Can you imagine if it DID turn into a female after that?!  :banana:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Very seldom do we do this but i think it's time for the GREEN MOJO DANCE. :banana: :yay: :banana: Looking good mang. :aok: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2008)

things sure are comeing along nice Ben...those lights are far better then the shop lite huh?  like you I am learning a lot...I have had my ups and downs on my first grow as well...your plants are looking good..and I cant tell which one was pulled by your cat...(Bad Kitty)..anyway just want to stop in and say HIGH!!!  Keep up the Green work:headbang2: Here pass it on..:48: 



oh yeah and heres the female dance:banana:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 4, 2008)

So it's been a couple of days, and it's still business as usual with the 2. However,  I DID get a new bubbler, and  I've got 6 germed seeds in the soil of the next grow, but that'll be in a seperate journal later.  Although, I will quickly note that I have so far been successful with 7 of 8 cracked so far using the double plate, papertowel, tv receiver method!!  

I just want to thank everyone again for their posting here, and help in the shoutbox!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 4, 2008)

You'll NEVER believe it, but in about 3 hours today 1 of the plants went FEMALE!!!  The one the cat took out!!!  HAHAHAHA :rofl:  i'm so excited, thanks for all the MOJO guys!! it worked!!!

If you want to see pix they're in the Main Indoor, under the SEX ME!! thread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice Job Ben...what about the other plant?.(Male/Female) you say you are Germing some more seeds,  what are they?..Good luck the rest of the way my Friend..I will be following this the rest of the way...


----------



## benamucc (Feb 5, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Nice Job Ben...what about the other plant?.(Male/Female) you say you are Germing some more seeds, what are they?..Good luck the rest of the way my Friend..I will be following this the rest of the way...


 
The other plant is still a ???  but I'm hopful that my feminized bag seed will come thru!!     The other seeds I've germed are Silverpearl & HazexSkunk1

One of each has broken soil, and 7 of 8 cracked.  I was going to throw another into the germ plates, but with the confirmed Mommy yesterday I think I'll save space for a clone set??  We'll see what happens.  Mean time I'm trying to figure out my veg and flower rooms first...


----------



## headband (Feb 6, 2008)

go with a hps. I was goin to flower with only cfl's till i got my hand on a 400. My first grow turned into a club grow then. Thanks FoxFarm!!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 6, 2008)

:rofl:  thats what i think i'm going to do...i found that through htgsupply.com i can get a kit, and build the light myself saving enough to build one of DLtoker's carbon filters, which i'll need for the 2 upcoming skunk cousins :hubba:


----------



## williehd1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lookin' Sweet!!!  Hey little girls, want some candy?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

are you going to be keeping us updated on what happens with the bag seeds?  like the rest of flowering and harvest pics?


----------



## benamucc (Feb 7, 2008)

updates will continue up, and thru a smoke review


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 8, 2008)

cool love bag seed =) never know what your gonna get


----------



## benamucc (Feb 8, 2008)

luckily I've been smoking this bag seed for about a year.  never dawned on me to grow myself until i got 3 seeds one day.  first time i had seen seeds in OVER a year.  i'm calling it ABS.  and PUMP yo brakes!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet grow man, will watch this to see the turn out  keep it green all the way!!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey kiddies!  Know it's been a while, but I've been busy building, and tuning my new veg box, in anticipacion of flowering.  Also been working on DLToker's carbon filter, but I'll post the results of that in his sticky.  

Growth has slowed a bit here, and I can assume they're root bound at this point.  I'll see how much more I can get out of it, before I send to flower.  Also waiting on an HPS that should be here soon, and to see if I can get some sex out of the other plant... 

Till next time...


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 22, 2008)

didnt see this thread at first, i thought it was over! 

looks good, your grow area has certainly evolved into a nice little op. 

they will shoot up when you get the HPS rigged up.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 22, 2008)

any chance u could paint the walls with flat white paint or line with some mylar etc to contain them lumens? Looking sweet tho so far


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with Thorn...Flat white Is cheapest..Home Depot Friend..But will Recomend  milar..order off ebay...4x100...that will last a few grows huh?..Looking real good ben...keep it up my FRIEND


----------



## benamucc (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey folks thanks for stopping by.  I have mylar (you can see a little on the front door)  but honestly I'm procrastinating the rest of it. :bong2:  After I realized that I needed a better fan to vent this box, it's just sitting open, until a 250CFM comes next week.    

Soon as the HPS comes I'll be sending my (ABS or Alpine Bag Seed) to flower.  One still hasn't sexed, but it's looking like it'll go female soon.  They'll also be coming out of the pots they're in, and going into 5 gal buckets since they're too tall for the 5gals currently.  

I'll post the pics, and the soil find soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Hey kiddies! Know it's been a while, but I've been busy building, and tuning my new veg box, in anticipacion of flowering. Also been working on DLToker's carbon filter, but I'll post the results of that in his sticky.
> 
> Growth has slowed a bit here, and I can assume they're root bound at this point. I'll see how much more I can get out of it, before I send to flower. Also waiting on an HPS that should be here soon, and to see if I can get some sex out of the other plant...
> 
> Till next time...


 
Hey looks Great FRIEND...While you are waiting for your HPS..have you thaught about HEAT!!!..but most important the exhaust of it...LOts HoTTer the those CFL.....Why not transplant Root bound to 5 gallon bucket?..or 3 gallon kat litter pails....You still VeggN 4 a bit huh?..I just transplt and did LST from 5 gallon to 15 gallon...

You tryN to have sex with plant?...LMAO..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

1 more thing ben...Do you have a sepret Flwr room?...It needs to be light Free dureing Night photo...you have  deffently (spell check that 4ME please) come along in the pass season..i wish you luck my Friend


----------



## gagjababy (Feb 22, 2008)

benamucc, get some mylar or paint the walls flat white. Do something!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, meant to post this one a while ago, but I got attacked (good way) by my g/f.  *she gets jealous of the attention the babies and mp get!!  :angrywife:  it's only when i remind her to (pause for the cause) that i get back to business...which is:

I have thought about heat, and light.  Alot...here's what I'm thinking. Light isn't the issue with the box.  Hick helped me come up with the idea of 3inch 90's sprayed black to hide the light.  It does so briliantly, and if you could see the room I'm in you'd understand alot better. (The 90's actually sit inside of a shelf, thus blocking more light.  Since I'm an amatuer carpenter at best, I sealed all of the joints, and plan to throw a blanket over the whole mess if it appears to be an issue.

Since the box was built to allow my closet to double as an all inclusive space (veg/flwr) and I'm getting to 92deg with the veg door closed I need to PULL alot of air into and thru the box. (There was a discussion pull vs. push as far as carbon filters go.  The pull just made sense)  The HPS I'm getting is only 250W, and there will be ducting pulling from the exhaust side of the box and venting thru a DLToker carbon filter into my crawl space below the house. I'll be pulling 50 degree air (or less depending on how far I open a window) into the room from a 2inch gap under the door.  The 250 CFM fan should circ the air in the room 1x every 8 minutes.  

All I can do is wait, and try.  If NOT...I have a veg box I can relocate, stealth like...

Anyway, you rowdy's...I"LL GET TO THE MYLAR SOON!!   (It's my hot body...I do what I want!!!)   :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

okay friend I use Insolation wrap as I am a worst carpenter...My grows are more Tent/Bag///But seems to be fine..cant wait to see them Girls putN on the LBS...Fat chicks R HOT..I too read a bit on HICKs thread with 90 Degree and black paint also knew from HVAC units and the draw/Drag air duct...Looks great when do we flower?


----------



## benamucc (Feb 22, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Looks great when do we flower?


 
soon as the HPS arrives...Thursday??? should put us into april somewhere, since it's bagseed, and i'll have to  :watchplant:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds good ben, just take it as it come and once everythings sorted i.e temps and lights you can finally just sit back and watch


----------



## benamucc (Feb 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> sounds good ben, just take it as it come and once everythings sorted i.e temps and lights you can finally just sit back and watch


 
I was just thinking about this the other day.  It's a full on hobby, and the setup, and tuning is fun in it's own way...but once that first harvest  (this one) comes and I'm smoking MY weed.  :hubba:  I'll just get to chill out and tinker, instead of building.  

Speaking of which, I've gotten temps to high 70's inside the box, and that's without the 250CFM yet!!  I'm going to set up the flower area later today I hope, and might just start 12/12 with a mixed spectrum of CFL's until the HPS arrives.  Seen people stay on MH for couple weeks so I don't think it'll be a big deal.  

See you soon...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2008)

that 250cfm will remove a lot of heat...you will find that you will be keeping a close eye on those temps...we dont want to bake them before its time...are you able to a practice run?  set up the unit and run it for a few days to work out the kinks?...I fear that if your temps fluxuate (spell check 4me) it will cause stress to your plant in return it my hermie.. i hope not...but we dont want to stress the ladies when entering in2 flower...just my .02 my friend..


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 24, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I've gotten temps to high 70's inside the box, and that's without the 250CFM yet!! I'm going to set up the flower area later today I hope, and might just start 12/12 with a mixed spectrum of CFL's until the HPS arrives. Seen people stay on MH for couple weeks so I don't think it'll be a big deal.
> 
> See you soon...


 

Word man. 

If you are set on starting flower, then you can go on and do so, with a couple CFLs til you get the HPS. 

if you are able to pick and choose your spectrum- try to get ones that are more blue, rather than red. As we saw on my journal- red streches, blue keeps them somewhat compact. 

either way you will be ok, since its only a few days, but you know, just for informations sake.

keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 24, 2008)

Test runs are back into the 80's. :duh:  I was trying to think up ways to avoid going thru carpet, sub floor, and into the crawler, but alas... That however got me thinking if I supply air from the crawler, and draw right into the box it'll be 50-60degrees.  On the other hand, this doesn't help my odor filtering at all...

Thanks for all the input people.  It's just a big puzzle...  :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Test runs are back into the 80's. :duh: I was trying to think up ways to avoid going thru carpet, sub floor, and into the crawler, but alas... That however got me thinking if I supply air from the crawler, and draw right into the box it'll be 50-60degrees. On the other hand, this doesn't help my odor filtering at all...
> 
> Thanks for all the input people. It's just a big puzzle... :bong2:


 
Hey ben...80--85  okay.....if you look at my setup with that 250pulling at the top of box/room  and lower vents for freshair it will pull air threw....the grow room...remove all the carpet in closet..easier to repair later..save carpet of course...cant remember where you vent for scrubber..will check back...also think about adding dampers..it helps cotrol air..can also be heat sensored...anyway good luck to you my friend


----------



## tomtom2 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey bro i see that thinghs are lookin great its been a while since i posted in your thread because i was gone but it looks like the soil is working fine for u bro also i bet that new hps will do wonders for your flowering ,i seen you said they are root bound do u plan on puting them in biger pots before you flower cause when i flowered my plants grew about a foot in flower so im not shure but they may need a little more root room so they got room for flowering ,but i dont no for shure ,but like i said your grow looks great and i like your box you put togather ,ive also learned its a full time hobby and if u have to take a break from it u will miss it the rest of your life lol ,,good luck bro ill bee keeping a eye on your grow


----------



## benamucc (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks TT...again good to see you back.  i knew you were gone, but now that you're back i didn't want to dwell.

i'm thinking i'll try one transplanted *small one, and see how things go.  I don't really want to disturb my female too much, and if it's not the worlds biggest yeild thats ok with me.  i got 7 more babies enroute and just need to carry thru till then :hubba:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 9, 2008)

So finally, finally, finally....back in the grow room.  The babies suffered a bit, but we're on our way to flowering soon.  I lost all of my tools in a tragic barn fire last week, so I can't finish the veg/flwr separation in my gr.  The other issue I'm now facing is high temps, which I thought I'd taken care of.  I'll have to wait until tuesday or wednesday for some new tools to finish.  :hairpull: 

The 250HPS is hanging, and I did manage to transplant them both.  Still unsure of sex on the one.  12/12 asap...


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

They look very streched out move the lights closer, by the way halogens are NOT FOR GROWING they produce way to much heat and is not the type of light that your looking for,for sprouts try flouresents or LED


----------



## storzbickel (Mar 10, 2008)

good to see you got the HPS and have it already operating.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

when did you use a halogen??

Sorry to hear about the fire bro...was that where your grow was?

Anyway, they look good man, was that first pic before transplant? When you transplant you can hide all that tall stalk in the soil. Other than that I think they look great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> when did you use a halogen??
> 
> Sorry to hear about the fire bro...was that where your grow was?
> 
> Anyway, they look good man, was that first pic before transplant? When you transplant you can hide all that tall stalk in the soil. Other than that I think they look great


 

At the begining of his grow he started with Halogen...He has come a long way in a short time..and yes I agreee in burry the stalk a little..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2008)

Ben..things look great...you need good ventilation with that 250HPS in a small area...Try to pull the carpet back and cut a 6 inch hole in floor to crawler...your exhaust fan in the top of room and draw from crawler...Good luck my friend


----------



## benamucc (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey all.  No pix at this time, and my absence will continue probably for another 2 weeks (I hope not but, plan for the worst hope for the best). here is the update...  Work...Work...Work...Taxes...Death...   

The veg box is under control both temps and light.  I peeled back the carpet in a corner (easy fix later).  When I did this temps are high 70's low 80's with the lights on.  50's when off  :whoa:   so now the veg is 24/0 (yea electrical costs...whatever, hobbies cost $ and so do nuggets)  and temps are steady 70's in the box, and in the flower area.  

Started 12/12 yesterday, and the confirmed Momma is shootin little pistals like crazy...crazy!!    This thing is going to be NUGTACULAR!!!  I'm almost POSITIVE the other will be a Female any day now, but keeping close eye.  It's a dense little plant, and my g/f says it a female b/c of how hard it is to get in to the main stem and look.  (She's a shy girl, hiding her privates.)  I hope thats some women's intuition showing thru!!  

Anyway, I'll pic these asap.  Gotta run!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Ben...Nice job..Temps are good...upload pics soon my friend...Good Luck on the Grow


----------



## benamucc (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm an idiot :duh:   The reason that the mother has been losing her bottom leaves is because after she got transplanted she got kicked :duh:  and just below the surface did some pretty serious damage.  So the new growth is promising, although it will be a while before she's standing rigid as the trunk looks.  She IS a she, and I think I still have lots of bud sites with good activity.  

I hope the second Mrs.  (I found a little spot this afternoon where I think it's going SHE)  continues to do as well as she is.  Very compact, and strong.  

Ps I was definatly over nuting...must have been stoned...I was using 2x the BigBloom dose per gallon.   :holysheep: 

Only good thing is I know that work came before play.  Just makes me a little sad I work so much....

First plant is the girl. first closeup is the hope to bud sites...then the other plants bits


----------



## benamucc (Mar 18, 2008)

Ooops...una mas


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking pretty good benamucc. I'm sure they will recover from the over-nuting. MJ is a survivor and can withstand lots of abuse and punishment. We are all waiting anxiously for more updates so keep the pics and info coming my friend. Until then, grow it big. Take care.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice looking plants! Nice big containers too, very nice. I imagine you will get a nice cola for each plant.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

You all are too kind.  I think I've been doing a poor job with all my plants lately, but I blame the cat, g/f, and primarily work for the abuses...

Now that work has slowed a bit, I'll be taking better care here.  They're still looking the same, maybe a little taller.  1 F, 1 ? still.  I'm thinking that they might be sitting in a little too much of the glow from the 24/0 box, and I'm going to be getting them to 100% pitch black this week.  Maybe that will speed the development of some buds.  

They don't seem to like the FF Tiger Bloom they've been getting, so I've been doing it 1/2 strength every other water.  

Let me know...   :bong2:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

You need to get them to COMPLETE darkness during the 12 hours of lights off. If there is any light shining on them, you chances for hermies multiplies 10 fold. Definitely get them in the dark even if you have to move them until you get your setup corrected. I wish you the best of luck. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, will do.  I hope that the Mylar comes soon.  What happens when the plant hermies anyway??


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

When a plant hermies, the female plants will grow male flowers and pollenate itself, contaminating your buds with bad seeds. It will also pollenate any other female plants that are within range. Bad stuff. It's also impossible to find all the male flowers and pick them off so once they hermie, its best to get rid of them immediately. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 10, 2008)

How's things? I hope your girls have perked up a little!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

How is the grow room looking my friend? I think an update is in order! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey ben..get that milar yet? and you want your ladies in total darkness during night photo..even a pin hole of light could send your plant hermie..let us know how things are going my friend


----------



## benamucc (Apr 17, 2008)

This is making me beyond crazy.  THey're completely seperated from ANY light source.  Now I've even constructed a little mylar tent, with their own air supply and exhaust.  They're droopy, and not growing.  They're going yellow, and loosing leaves on top.  

The light is 12" away, temps are 76-78 at the soil level...*** is up??!!!  :hairpull:

I'm ready to throw them into the snow!!! This grow started in December remember...


----------



## benamucc (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking ALOT better in here.  I added the missing element in the Nute mix, and things are turning around.  Not sure what the unsexed plant is doing, but I hope its buds not bawlz.  Let me know what you all think...


----------



## benamucc (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright, so while on my mission of new soil for the SP and HS I picked up a moisture meter.  It says to check 2/3 depth of the container.  The soil is still damp on the surface from this morning, registering 3 of 4, but only 2 of 4 down 2/3   I'm wondering if the rose bed mix that I cut the organic soil with has screwed up the drainage.  These ARE showing some new life, and now I can monitor the moisture better.   

Stay tuned...


----------



## benamucc (Apr 25, 2008)

Soil was really dry again this morning so gave them another good drink.  The $10.95 spent on the moisture meter was worth it already.

Both plants are perked up BIG TIME, and looking better...except...I think the un-sexed is growing bawlz.  I'm tempted to let them go at it, and get some more seeds.  

I'm going to post an inquiry on this right now actually...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this bagseed? If so, I would just get rid of the males and keep the simsemilla. I hope things turn themselves around for ya. The ladies were looking pretty bad there for a little bit. I would go with some Fox Farms pro mix potting soil next time. It's really great stuff and I have never had any problems with it. Just my thoughts.  Keep us posted my friend.  Take care and be safe.


----------



## benamucc (Apr 25, 2008)

Yea I agree.  I went and did some research, and it IS bagseed after all.  I knew it would be hard to part with a plant, but it is after all JUST a plant.  

Since it IS bagseed, and they ARE perking up a bit, I'm NOT going to change the soil on these.  I think they got the better end of the soil deal when it was being cut with the rosebed mix I have.  Thank goodness the nursery is opened back up for the season!!!  I'll make sure to stockpile next winter.  This is what I get for trying to start growing in December!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 26, 2008)

sounds good ben..I push my moister meter in allthe way to bottom of container...thats where the roots are and thats what we want to dry out every now and then...Im interested in the rosebed mix...but because I cant get Fox farm soil (without paying out the ...)..I found an organic potting mix with no time release and added perlite at 50/50 and my plants seem to enjoy it...Good luck and post some updated PORN man..


----------



## benamucc (Apr 28, 2008)

Call it lessons learned...  I've closed down the veg box I had, and axed my first 2 attempts because of a BAWLZ problem. :doh: The 12/12 room is now an 18/6 room.  

See ya'll around the forum...


----------

